# Burton Hail 2007 versus 2009-2010 Rome SDS Smith



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

The only question that i can ask you is if you ever tried on any of these boots?

Do not get suckered into buying anything especially boots unless you put both boots on and walked around a little in them. Boots are the most important thing you ever want to invest your time and money in.

Different boots fit different feet. You pretty much have to try out everything...Romes, burtons, 32's, nikes...whatever. After u picked out a pair, only then can you browse the internet for cheaper prices.

I dont know much about romes since im mostly a burton whore:laugh:
But since you want to freeride and carve, you need a stiffer boot, with firmer ankle supports.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr. Polonia said:


> The only question that i can ask you is if you ever tried on any of these boots?
> 
> Do not get suckered into buying anything especially boots unless you put both boots on and walked around a little in them. Boots are the most important thing you ever want to invest your time and money in.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick response. As I mentioned in my original post, they are both equally comfortable...meaning I tried them both on and walked around. Of course, being comfortable while walking around is relative because the back of your calves and ankles aren't really comfortable with any of the boots I tried on while just walking around (in terms of calf comfort). However, both boots were completely comfortable when you lean forward and bend your knees a bit....the position you are in when you are snowboarding. When you say walking comfort, I am assuming that you mean foot comfort, and not calf comfort. Am I supposed to be completely comfortable when walking around and standing straight up? 

The biggest problem I had with the Burtons was that they were biting into my calves much harder and leaving a mark. However, after I changed my socks to thicker socks that come all the way up, they were just as comfortable as the Rome's.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

That's another thing I forgot to mention...my apologies, always always bring the socks that you'll be riding in when u try out new boots. I usually like to walk around just to make sure that my toes won't get crunched or if nothing else is irritating me. Comfort while riding is one thing, but you have to get to the lift first right? If u say that once u put on ur riding socks then the pain went away, then that's a good sign. I have a hard time in believing what others say as far as the boot will expand and to buy tighter blah blah. That was my mistake in my first pair. I got them tight, I rode 2 seasons and they were still tight. So my next pair I listened to my own self. 


If u really like the burton then debate it for a little bit before u pull the trigger. Once again I can't stress this enough... Comfort is key and listen to what ur foot is telling you. You have my thumbs up for the hails.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

So I tried wearing the Burton Hails around the house, and after a few minutes (~10-15) they felt like they were cutting the circulation off in my toes or feet. My feet were slowly getting numb. Is that normal? Will the Hails stretch out? I am going to try the same with the Smiths and see if I have the same issue. I had to buy both so I could compare them at home without the pressure of a salesman.


----------

